# What weed is this?



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi!

I started seeing these pop up a few weeks ago and they are starting to spread. I tried putting down some Bayer Advanced Weed Control and failed. I then put down my usual regime of Scott's with Halts, but so far, they are still there. Just wondering what it is, and what I can do to get rid of them. I *think* it's Canadian Thistle, but not 100% sure.

I'm located outside of Chicago, and it seemed like they started appearing just after the temps reached 85-ish or so one weekend.

Thanks!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

looks like a dandelion to me.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

If you step on it in bare feet and it hurts, it's not dandelion.
That looks to be the same pricker plants I deal with here all the time.
I just stake the goats out and let them eat them.

DM


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

*ouch*

I didn't step on it with bare feet, but it does have some little prickleys on it that I think would hurt.

Since I don't have goats, do you have any other removal suggestions?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

NO GOATS???? You're kidding, right? :laughing:
Before we got our goats, I just dug them out by the roots every time I saw them.
They ARE persistent little buggers.....

DM


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I had those in a few places. Ortho Weed-b-gon Max is what I used on everything. That, and physically removing them.


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

Is the Ortho Weed-b-gon Max a hose-sprayer thing, or is it in a spray bottle?


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Either.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

I've always known them as "thistle". They will get a pretty clover-like flower when mature, but they have nasty thorns and spread like crazy.


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, that's the problem I'm having right now. They first started in the back section of my yard, then started spreading down a little strip. Now they are starting to branch out, and I really want to get them before they overtake my entire newly sodded yard.


----------



## hortman (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey, wiz561. Ken here .
It doesn’t really matter what weed it is. The important thing is that
it is a *broadleaf* weed. If this is the Bayer Advanced that you used, then
give it another shot.








It has been a really cold spring and the fluids in the weed aren’t moving
very much, hence, you don’t see much effect. The Bayer hasn’t gotten to
the roots yet to kill them. 
The Scotts with Halts only prevents *weed seeds* from germinating. 
It won’t affect any weed that is already up and running. 
We are getting some warm weather next week so that would be the time to give the weeds another shot of the Bayer. 
If that isn’t the Bayer you used then try one of these lawn care products.



















Good luck and take care.


----------



## Erimess (Apr 2, 2011)

I get these too, every year. When smaller, it looks exactly like a prickly dandelion. When bigger, it's obvious it's not. And they will grow tall. (Or at least, it looks like the same thing to me, but don't shoot me if it's not.)

Weed be Gone does work, cause it's what I use. But they're _very_ stubborn and I have to keep on them. Even once they start wilting a bit, sometimes they'll spring back to life if I don't spray them again until they look half-dead.

In my yard, they mostly grow where grass is patchy, like around bushes and such.


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

As previously mentioned, Thistle- probably Canada Thistle. Very difficult to eradicate. The thick leaves make any chemical treatment slow to take affect. I like to step on the plant to break the vascular system a bit and then spot spray with roundup.


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I was afraid that it was Canadian Thistle and hard to get rid of. Arghhh....

Is there anything that can be done to prevent the growth of more? I'm a little scared to use roundup as it kills grass as well, and I would have lots of bare spots if I took that route. At the same time, I want to get rid of it and prevent it from spreading. 


thanks!


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

Check out this article on Canada Thistle control on golf courses:

http://turfgrassdiseasesolutions.com/sys/docs/47/GCM_thistle final[1].pdf

Trimec herbicide (similar to the Ortho Weed Begon Max) is probably your best bet. Pre-emergent control is difficult.


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you gardenconcepts for the pdf and the information. It was extremely helpful. 

Do you know where a homeowner can get their hands on some Trimec Classic? I doubt they sell it at a big box store. Can I go to a nursery and will they have it there?

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have the same weeds in my yard and am sick of them. I have attacked the emergent weeds with weed b gon and have spread Preen to try to keep the pre-emergent weeds from sprouting.

I was wondering if mulching would help.


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, I've used the Weed-b-gon max + crabgrass. I bought the '1 gallon' bottle of it and sprayed them. Waited a week, and it made a little dent, but I then bought the concentrate version of it and a sprayer. Mixed it up, and applied it to them again. It made a bigger dent. 

Finally, I put down scotts weed killer on last night, and I think they are FINALLY starting to die. I don't know about others, but I think the multiple applications of the weed-b-gon will do the trick. I might have to spray them again, but I think they are finally dying.

I'm sure it doesn't help that my neighbor's backyard looks like a jungle. I think that's where all my weeds are coming from.


----------



## johnpaul8379 (Feb 25, 2010)

This month's This Old House has a Q&A about thistle. Here's their advice:


> Thistle is an invasive weed that's hard to beat because of its deep and extensive root system, which can grow up to 3 feet. Unless you dig up every bit of a root, it will grow back. The easiest way to kill this weed is with a glyphosate-based herbicide, such as Roundup. Check the labels and buy the one that has the highest glyphosate.
> 
> The keys to thistle control are persistence and timing. One approach is to spray the weeds after the flower buds form but before they bloom, to stop them from producing seeds. But I prefer to wait until they are weak, when spraying packs the biggest punch. Here's what you do:
> 
> ...


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

It's a thistle of some sort, though I'm not sure which type. I don't think it's a Canada Thistle, as it doesn't look like those bad boys we battled on the farm.

The necessary ingredient in any pesticide is what's called *2-4D*. Your best bet is a spray, as it's a contact herbicide. 

Be careful when spraying it. It can "drift" and kill broadleaf weeds you don't want to kill - like your wife's flowers (so I've heard...).


----------

